# ثورة ميلاد - مشكلة تعامل الأهل مع الأبناء



## aymonded (27 يناير 2012)

*ثـــــــــــــــــــــــورة ميلاد*​يقول   الدكتور يوسف إدريس "في جريدة الأهرام (3/7/1977): [يُخيل أننا في  بلادنا  العربية أكثر الشعوب جهلاً في مواجهة هذه الثورة.. ثورة الشباب، لم  نُدرك  أنها ليست مسألة هينة.. نُسميها مشاكل المراهقة، وما هيَّ بمشاكل،  وما هيَّ  بمراهقة، إنما هي ثورة ميلاد.
وكي يتم التعامل مع   "ثورة الميلاد" فلا بُدَّ من تفهم طبيعة هذا المولود الثائر الهائج،  وتفهُم  ما يمرَّ به. وإذا ما تم ذلك، فسوف تكون خطوات التعامل واضحة،  نخطوها  بقدمين راسختين]  ​يشكو   الغالبية العظمى من الشباب من أن آبائهم لم يعودوا يفهمونهم، كما كانوا   يفعلونه معهم من قبل في مرحلة الطفولة (وطبعاً احتمال كبير والمصيبة   الكُبرى أنه يكون الأهل أساساً ومن البداية ليس لديهم أي لغة تفاهم مع ابنائهم  منذ الصغر)  ويلاحظون وجود "هُوّة سحيقة" تزداد اتساعاً وعمقاً بين فهمهم  هم للأمور [FONT=&quot][1] (وبخاصة شئون حياتهم الشخصية، وتصرفاتهم فيها) وفهم الآباء وتصرفاتهم تجاه حياتهم الشخصية.

[/FONT]وطبعاً هناك سؤال دائماً يطرحه الآباء في هذه الأيام:
س: ألسنا في حاجة شديدة إلى من يُحدثنا عن الأساليب السليمة التي تساعدنا على القيام بمهمتنا التربوية لأولادنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ونجيب على ذلك بقولنا: 
أن التربية العائلية أكثر بكثير جداً من مجرد أساليب أو واجب مفروض على الآباء والأمهات!! بل أنها في الأساس موقف   شخصي في أعماق الوالِدين تجاه أولادهم (من بداية طفولتهم بل وقبل القرار بأنجابهم)، وهذا الموقف  هو  تحديد نوعية العلاقة بينهم وبين أبنائهم وأسلوب تصرفهم تجاههم. 
فإذا كان هذا الموقف  سليماً صحيحاً، كانت التوجيهات التربوية لها  حظ كبير في أن تكون ناجحة مع اختلاف التعامل وتعدد  الأساليب من سن لآخر  ومن مرحلة لأخرى، وعلى قدر ما يكون موقفنا سليم وقوي  على قدر ما تفقد  أخطائنا التوجيهية (التي أحياناً ما نرتكبها كثيراً جداً عن دون  قصد) الكثير  من أهميتها. 

على العموم نتساءل   قائلين: أي والد أو والدة لا يحبون أبنائهم!! طبعاً الكل سوف يقول أن   جميعنا بلا أدنى شك نحب أولادنا ونضحي من أجلهم، وهذا ما لا يستطيع أحد أن   يُنكره أبداً لأنه حقيقي فعلاً، ولكن ممكن أن نضيف قائلين: 
لا يكفي أبداً أن نحب؛ ولا يكفي على الإطلاق أن نضحي؟ 
بل ينبغي أن نتساءل كيف نحب وكيف نضحي ولماذا نضحي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وبمعنى أدق ينبغي أن نتساءل عن نوعية حبنا وطبيعته؟؟؟ 
 فهناك حب يُحي وحب يُميت، وحب يُحرر ويُطلق وحب يُكبّل ويخنق ويزعزع العلاقة ويهدمها بل يعوقها نفسياً!!!!!!*فما هوًّ نوع حبنا يا ترى؟؟؟*
​كلنا، بلا شك، نود أن نحب أولادنا الحب السوي الصحيح، الحب الذي يُنميهم ويُحررهم من كل قيد نفسي أو عقلي، الحب الذي يسعدهم.
لكن علم النفس يؤكد   أن عندنا دوافع لا شعورية في أعماقنا في الداخل، فهناك رواسب في داخلنا  منذ  طفولتنا وهيَّ متأصلة فينا، وذلك بسبب التوجيهات التربوية التي نشأنا  عليها، والظروف  التي مررنا بها، والبيئة التي عشنا فيها والدراسة التي  تلقيناها... الخ،  كل هذا يؤثر في شخصيتنا ويختلط بحبنا لأولادنا، وذلك  كفيل بأن يجعل  علاقتنا بأبنائنا تنحرف عن مجراها السليم وتؤثر سلباً في شخصية  أولادنا. 

ومن جهة أخرى نعلم   أن أولادنا عبارة عن مجموعة تناقضات تحيرنا بل وتربكنا أحياناً، وخاصةً إذا   بلغوا مرحلة المراهقة، ولكن الحق يُقال أننا أيضاً لا نخلو من هذا التناقض   الذي نشكو منه عند أولادنا. وقد نعي أحياناً – قليلة جداً للأسف – بعض   مظاهره: فمن منا لم يرى أنه   تارة يودّ لو يهب أولاده أغلى ما لديه بل حياته نفسها، وطوراً يضيق بهم   ويتضايق جداً لأقل إزعاج منهم أو لأية هفوة يرتكبونها؟ وتارة يعطيهم بسخاء   ولهفة وقته وجهده وكل ما يمتلكه، وأحياناً أخرى يأنبهم على ما صنعه لأجلهم   وكيف ضحى بكل غالي وثمين لأجلهم؟ وأحياناً يعتبرهم قرة عينه، ومركز حبه،   وأحياناً عبئاً عليه وثقل لا يستطيع احتماله؟ ​وأحياناً يستقبل أفعالهم الطائشة وأخطائهم بالصبر والتأني وأحياناً، يُحاسبهم بلا رحمة بالضرب والإهانة [FONT=&quot][2]،  والصياح المبالغ فيه، لدرجة الصراخ بغضب يفوق الطوفان أحياناً، ولا يدري  الأب أو الأم أنهم يسببون مشكلة نفسية لأولادهم لا يقدر أعظم أطباء علم  النفس على حلها بسهولة أو قد لا تُحل أبداً.[/FONT]   عموماً لابُدَّ من أن ننتبه لهذا التناقض فينا ونلاحظ أنفسنا دائماً وننتبه لخطواتنا التي نخطوها.وعموماً هناك اتجاهين في التنشئة: الاتجاه الأول هوَّ اعتبار الولد وسيله، والثاني هو اعتبار الولد غاية.​
 *أولاً: اعتبار الولد وسيلة:*
 نحن   كثيراً بلا وعي أو شعور نجرد أبنائنا من شخصيتهم، ونحولهم لشيء ندّعي   امتلاكه. وكثيراً ما نرى أبناء تأذوا من حب آبائهم وتفانيهم لدرجة إن   والديهم يخططون ويرسمون حياتهم بدقة ويستمروا في النصح الجبري و*إملاء *آرائهم  على أولادهم للتنفيذ، وليس مجرد رأي، بل إجبار  على التنفيذ (مثل المأكل  والملبس والمدرسة والأصدقاء وطريقة المذاكرة  وتنظيم الوقت وإجبارهم أن  يجلسوا في الوقت الذي يحدده الوالدين بدون حرية  ...الخ)، وأن لم يستجيب  الولد *لرأي الأهل وتنفيذ ما يملون عليه*   فأن العقاب في أشد صوره هوَّ ما ينتظره  ولا يوجد بديل عنه، لأن الوالدين   دائماً على صواب ويعرفون تماماً مصلحة الأولاد، ولا يُعطوا للولد فرصة   أبداً أن ينمو وفق طبيعته كشخصية مستقلة لهُ رأيه الخاص في حياته وله الحق أن   يرسم مستقبله في كل مرحله *حسب سنه بتوجيه والديه وليس بإجبار والديه، اللذان دائماً لا يضعا لآراء أبنائهم أي اعتبار أو اهتمام*،   وكأن ليس لرأيهم أي قيمة لأنهم صغار لا يستطيعوا أن يستوعبوا أو يدركوا   مصلحتهم، فنحن الأفضل دائماً، بل وعلى الإطلاق، في الاختيار وإبداء   الرأي..

فكثيراً جداً لا ننتبه إلى أنانيتنا المستترة، لأننا نجد أفضل المبررات ونعتقد حُسن النية في أنفسنا، ونثق في حكمتنا بحكم أننا الكبار والأهل ولنا الخبرة   بسبب أننا أدرى بأمور الحياة، ولنا القدرة على التمييز ومعرفة الأشياء،   وأننا نعمل لصالح أولادنا وخيرهم وبنائهم بناء سليم، أما هم فليسوا على   مستوى الحكمة أو المعرفة المطلوبة، أو المسئولية لأنهم صغار لا يفهمون أو   يدركون..الخ.
ولهذا الموقف مظاهر متنوعة منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:1- *اتخاذ الولد فرصة لإشعار الأهل بأنهم مهمون وضروريين*، لأن شعورنا بوجود أحد في حاجة إلينا يجعلنا نشعر بأهميتنا ويُشبع ويُرضي نفوسنا وهذا ليس بعيب، ولكن العيب والخطورة هوَّ إذا *زاد عن الحد المطلوب*،   فبدلاً من مساعدة الطفل على تجاوز هذه المرحلة أي مرحلة مساعدة الأهل،   والاعتماد عليهم، ينزلق الأهل إلى استغلال تبعية الولد لأهله لتأكيد ذاتهم   وأن الولد لا يستطيع أن يستغنى عن آرائهم وأفكارهم وتوجيهاتهم... الخ،   فهناك شعور دفين في أعماق الوالدين بأن أبنائهم كلما نموا وازدادت طاقتهم   على تدبير أمورهم بأنفسهم، وقوى شعورهم باستقلالهم الشخصي، يفلتوا من   أيديهم، وينتابهم جزع نابع من أحساس بفقدان أهميتهما.                      والخطورة تكمن هنا في توقف الطفل عن نموه النفسي وقدرته على التصرف تجاه   المجتمع، بمعنى آخر هو أن يُصبح *شخصيه ضعيفة* لا تقوى على  المواجهة؛ فيبقى  حتى بلوغه المراهقة طفلاً بعاطفته تابعاً للوالدين لا  يجرؤ على القيام  بأية مبادرة من تلقاء ذاته ولا يستطيع أن يتطلع خارج  الأسرة أو يصنع علاقات  خارج نطاق الأسرة، وحتى أن حاول أن يصنع علاقة مع  الآخرين تكون علاقة  متوترة يشوبها الكثير من النقص والضعف والخوف والخلافات  وتُهدم بسهولة جداً،  وللأسف الشديد أن الأهل يُسرّون بوضع كهذا ويتباهون  بأن ولدهم "عاقل" وقد  نجحوا في تربيته تربيه عائليه سليمة 100% *معتبرين تبعيته "طاعة" وخجله "تأدباً*" *وبلادته* *"هدوءاً" وقلة حيلته واحتياجه إليهم في كل شيء "خضوعاً"*، غير مدركين أنهم فشلوا في مهمتهم التوجيهية (الذين يعتبرونها تربية) فشل زريع، لأنهم جعلوا من ابنهم كائناً *لم تُكتمل إنسانيته*   غير قادر على شق طريقه في عالم الراشدين ولا يقوى على مواجهة صعاب الحياة، وقد   يتأخر هذا الولد في دروسه  وذلك بسبب أنه ينتقم بصورة غير واعية من والديه   الذين سلباه حقه في استقلاله الشخصي وإعطائه الفرصة في التحكم في مستقبله،   وبذلك يُقلق والديه ويذلهم بعجزه وتقصيره بتخلفه المدرسي.​*ملحوظة** :*   لا بد لنا أن ننتبه أن الحماية المفرطة لأولادنا، وإن كانت تتخذ لنفسها   شتى المبررات، إنما تُرضي عادة رغبة خفية لدى الوالدين بامتلاك أبنائهم،   فتُصيب الأولاد بضرر بالغ إذ تجعلهم ليس لديهم ثقة في أنفسهم وتجعلهم   دائماً يتكلوا على الوالدين أو أي شخص آخر في حكم الوالدين، وعند البلوغ   يجعلوا دائماً كل من هو أكبر في السن أو في الحالة الاجتماعية (كمدير أو   ناظر أو مهندس، أو أي شخص أعلى) جدير بالاتكال عليه، والمصيبة أيضاً عند   الزواج، وهيَّ الرغبة في زواج من هوَّ أكبر في السن [FONT=&quot][3]، أو المستوى الاجتماعي.. الخ[/FONT]2- *اتخاذ الولد واسطة لممارسة السطوة على الأضعف، *وهنا دائما ما نظهر لأولادنا أننا *نعرف   كل شيء ولدينا دائماً إجابة على كل سؤال، ونحن مُلمين بجميع أمور الحياة   ولا نخطأ في معرفة ولا في حكم واحد أو أي أمرٍ ما، وبخاصة في حياتهم الشخصية ومستقبلهم،   لذلك دائماً نتمسك بشراسة* *وإصرار بتنفيذ إرادتنا مهما كان الثمن *كما   لو كانت إراداتنا معصومة من الخطأ، ونسينا أو تناسينا أننا بشر ممكن أن  نُخطئ، مهما ما كُنا  حُكماء وملمين بجميع أمور الحياة (وطبعاً من المستحيل أن  ندرك جميع الأمور  لأننا في عالم متغير كل يوم وفي كل جيل)، وكأن القضية  ليست قضية توعيه  أبنائنا إلى ما فيه خيرهم وسلامهم، وتوجيه إرادتهم وما  يلائم مصلحتهم  الحقيقية ويساعدهم على تحقيق كل إنسانيتهم. إنما صارت  القضية *قضية صراع لا بُدَّ من أن يخرج منه الوالدين منتصرين*  ولو لم  يكونوا على حق، مبررين سطوتهم بشتى الطرق وبحجة التربية السليمة  والمنطق  والعقل، معتبرين كل الأساليب مشروعة في سبيل تحقيقها، من ضرب موجع  إلى  تحقير الولد وإزلاله ومحاولة أقناعة أنه لا يفهم شيئاً ولا ينفع شيئاً،   وبوصفه بالمخرب أو بالغبي وبقول الأب أو الأم حينما يغتاظ من ولده فيصرخ   فيه قائلاً: [أنت غبي أو أنتِ غبية، أو أنت عديم الفهم، أو أنت مش نافع،   أو أنت خرابه (أي يفسد كل شيء يمسكه بيده أو يلعب بيه...الخ)، صديقك فلان   أو أخوك أحسن منك، صديقك أو أخوك أو أختك بتركز وأنت لأ، بيحافظوا على  حاجتهم  وأنت لأ... الخ]، وهكذا سلسلة لا تنتهي من الألفاظ المؤلمة للطفل،  والتي  سترافق مسيرة حياته كلها وتسبب له ألم نفسي قاسي لا يستطيع محوه  ولا أعظم  أطباء العالم في الطب النفسي، فما هيَّ نتيجة موقف كهذا يا ترى: 

الخطر الكبير في أنه يقود لاحتمالين. *الاحتمال* *الأول*: 
إما   أن تتحطم شخصية الولد ويصبح العمر كله يخاف من الحياة، غير واثق في نفسه،   تنقصه الشجاعة والإقدام، لا يجرؤ على تأكيد ذاته بشكل طبيعي في العلاقات   الاجتماعية واحتلال مكانه المشروع بين الناس، لأنه لم يُعطيه والديه الفرصة   بأن يؤكد ذاته عندهم، مما يقوده للفشل في كل ما يحاول تحقيقه؛ *والاحتمال الثاني*   هوَّ: 
ردّ فعلي ثأري عنيف يختبئ وراء احترام ظاهري للأهل (في حين أنه قد   يُنفس عنه بأعمال قسوة تُرتكب بحق الرفاق أو الإخوة والأخوات والزملاء أو   الحيوانات وبخاصة الأليفة منها، مع كره شديد وبُغضة وحنق موجه لكل من قال  عنه والديه أنه افضل منه) إلى أن تنفجر في المراهقة، وتصير قوة  مدمرة قد  تشمل لا الأهل[FONT=&quot] [4] فقط إنما كل سلطة بشرية بل وحتى إلهيه!! [/FONT]​3- *اتخاذ الولد وسيلة لتحقيق ما كان الأهل يرغبونه لأنفسهم:*   أحياناً نجد أنفسنا فشلنا في أن نحقق أحلامنا وأمانينا التي كنا نتمناها،   ونحاول أن نحقق أحلامنا الخاصة عن طريق أولادنا ونجاحهم، وذلك جيد جداً   ومشروع أن يهتم الأب وتهتم الأم ويسعوا معاً ليجدوا لأولادهم نصيباً أفضل   من الذي نالوه هم في حياتهم، وأن ينال أولادهم ما حُرموا منه هم شخصياً،   ذلك مطلوب بشرط: 
[*أن نحترم طريقه أولادنا الخاصة إلى النجاح والسعادة،   فأولادنا لم يوجدوا أصلاً لتحقيق رغباتنا وأحلامنا الخاصة والذاتية، أياً   كان جمالها وسموّها وأفضليتها، بل لينموا وفقاً لإمكانيتهم ومواهبهم  وميولهم الخاص فقط].  

*وتقول أحدى الأخصائيات النفسية: (ليس بالأمر السهل... على الأب والأم أن يقبلوا بأن *أولادهم مختلفين عنهم*،   وبأنهم، رغم كثير من وجوه الشبه بينهم وبين والديهم، ليس لهم نفس الشكل   الجسدي، ونفس المواهب، وليس متحمسين لنفس المواضيع والأهداف: فأبنتنا أو   ولدنا - شخص آخر يختلف عنا - لا بُدَّ وأن يبتعد مستقبله، بدرجات متفاوتة،  عن الحلم الذي  كوّناه عنه)، لذلك فقد تكون أحلامنا عبئاً ثقيلاً جداً على  أولادنا، لأن أحلامنا  لا تنسجم مع طاقتهم الشخصية أو رغباتهم الخاصة، أو قد  تكون مختلفة عن ظروف  المجتمع الجديد الذي يعيش فيه. فأحياناً كثيرة نتعامى  – عن قصد أو غير قصد –  عن وضع أبنائنا فننظر إليهم من خلال رغباتنا  وأحلامنا الشخصية فمثلاً: 
[*يكون  لنا ابناً متفوقاً في الذكاء وله قدرة  كبيرة على التحصيل ولأننا كنا نحلم في  صِغرنا أن نكون في الطب أو الهندسة  فندفع ولدنا دفعاً بالضغط واللين وبكل  وسيلة ممكنه حتى نحقق فيه ومن خلاله  ما كنا نتمناه لأنفسنا، ولكن الظروف لم تسمح لنا  أن نحقق ما تمنيناه، غير مُقيمين  وزناً لما لأولادنا من خصوصية ورغبات  وأحلام خاصة ظاهره في ميولهم  وتمنياتهم (التي لم نهتم يوماً بأن نعرفها، ولو  عرفناها ننساها ولا نضعها في  اعتبارنا على أساس أنها أحلام طفولة بريئة ليس  لها قيمة ولن تتحقق)،  والنتيجة  - للأسف - تأتي عكس ما نتمناه فقد يحدث  لأولادنا أن يُصابوا  بالفشل في الدراسة، بل وربما يُصابوا بحالات من الإحباط   والإكتئاب، أو  يتخرجوا ويحققوا صورة ما نُريده، ولكنهم يظلوا مخفقين فيه وحانقين علينا جداً  ويعيشون في ضيق طوال حياتهم يظهر عند زواجهم وإنجاب أطفالهم. 
*
يقول الدكتور هربرت شافّر: [منذ نعومة أظفاره، يجد الولد نفسه مرهقاً بأعباء متطلبات وتوقعات لا تتناسب مع ميوله الذاتية بل مع آمال والديه الفائقة التوتر.   إن هذا العبء المُرهق يسبب تثبيطاً عميقاً لهمته. في بداية الأمر يتوصل  إلى  أرضاء توقعات أهله المفرطة عَبر تضحيته بكل نشاط آخر، من باب اللعب أو   الرياضة (أو الدراسة الذي يميل إليها... الخ)، ولكن، عند أول فشل، يحصل الانهيار، فإذا   (بالوالدة أو) الوالد، وقد جرحته شخصياً هزيمة الولد، فيوبخ ويُعاقب. ومنذ   ذلك الحين يتدهور الوضع بسرعة. فالولد لا يحرز أي نجاح ويخمد اهتمامه   بالدراسة ]، لذلك *علينا أن نحذر تمام الحذر، من أن نكون سبب فشل لأولادنا  بحجة أننا  نراعي مصالحهم ونريد لهم الأفضل، فتصبح النتيجة أسوأ مما نتوقع  فينهار كل  شيء*.​ *وربما   نجد النقيض، لأن بعض الآباء يريدون تحقيق أحلامهم الضائعة من الحرمان من   خلال أولادهم، فصمموا على ألا يحرموا ولدهم من أي أمرّ يرغب فيه. وأن   يتركونه يأخذ كل ما يُريد، ويحققوا جميع رغباته ومطالبه مهما ان كانت ولو   حتى على حساب نفسه أو على حساب الأسرة من مال أو مجهود أو أي شيء آخر، ويدللون   ولدهم بشكل مفرط ويمتنعون عن وضع أي حدّ لرغباته، وقد يتحججون بأنهم لا   يريدون أن "يعقدوا" ولدهم أو أن يحرموه كما حدث لهم في الصغر. 

*وطبعاً يعتقد الأهل بأنهم بذلك يُعبِّرون عن حبهم الحقيقي بل والكبير لأبنائهم*،   غير عالمين إنهم يجعلونهم – بدون قصد – أنانيين وفي حالة قلق داخلي وعدم   استقرار، مُعقدين، غير مكترثين حتى لوالديهم عند البلوغ، والنتيجة أن تثور   الغرائز عند أولادهم بشكل غير طبيعي أناني وتقودهم للانحراف، ويعيشوا في حالة من   القلق والاضطراب الدائم وحالة من الضياع والتيه وفقدان معنى الحياة،   والرغبة في امتلاك كل الأشياء وحتى الغير ضرورية منها أو مُفيد، وتظهر عندهم الغيرة الشديدة من  الآخرين بشكل غير طبيعي مُفرط، حتى من الإخوة والأخوات  والأسرة كلها، وترتكز حياتهم على حب الذات واستحواذ كل شيء في حالة  من الأنانية المفرطة، لأن في داخلهم يضطربون جداً حينما يرون شيئاً يحتاجونه، فيفعلون المستحيل (باستماته) لكي يحصلوا عليه، حتى ولو داسوا على الآخرين،  ومن هنا تنشأ حالة من السادية ورغبة في تحطيم كل من يرفض أن يُعيطهم ما  يريدون، حتى لو كان أقرب من المقربين وأعز الأصدقاء بل والإخوة أيضاً، ولو كان هذا الابن وصل لمنصب معين ممكن أن يدوس على الآخرين ويسحقهم سحقاً ليحصل على ما يرغبه ويسطو على ما هو ملكاً لهم. *

عموما وباختصار نجد أن هناك فجوة عظيمة بين الأهل والأبناء وخاصة في سن المراهقة، وهناك حتماً أسباب لهذه الفجوة:* هناك سببان كامنان وراء هذه الفجوة**:**
**أولاً*: اختلاف مفاهيم الآباء عن مفاهيم الأبناء، وهذا طبيعي لاختلاف الأجيال والأزمان، خاصة إذا أخذنا بعين الاعتبار سرعة تغير مجتمعاتنا (لاننسى أن الأبناء يعيشون الآن في عالم المتغيرات السريعة، وعالم أكثر انفتاحية: فضائيات، إنترنت،كمبيوتر…، بينما عاش جيل الآباء خبرة التلفاز - أبيض وأسود - عندما كانوا في مثل سنهم، أو إنهم كانوا في بداية حركة التكنولوجيا، أو حتى في تقدمها، لأننا اليوم لا نلاحق على سرعتها الشديدة وظهور كل ما هو جديد الذي يلاحقه الأبناء ويهتمون به ويرغبونه يومياً)​*ثانيًا**:* اختلاف البيئة، بين البيئة التي نشأ فيها الأهل وتكوّنت   شخصيتهم وبيئة الأولاد، وأيضاً اختلاف الدراسة والمدارس والتربية، وكم   هائل من التغيرات حتى في أسلوب التعامل والأصدقاء، ولذا نرى أن "صراع   الأجيال" ستزداد حدته يوماً بعد يوم لأن العالم سيستمر في التغيير كل يوم   وفي كل جيل وبسرعة مذهله لا نتوقعها أو نحسبها!! ​* عموماً المشكلة هي أن الأهل نادرًا ما**يحاولون أن يتصرفوا على أساس رؤية الأمور من موقع الأبناء* *لا من مواقعه**م*، وهنا بالضبط ما أكدته الدراسات التي أظهرت أن أكثر من 80% من مشكلات المراهقة – في عالمنا العربي – كانت نتيجة مباشرة لمحاولة الوالدين تسيير أولادهم بموجب آرائهم وعاداتهم وتقاليد مجتمعاتهم، وبالتالي يحجم الأبناء، وبخاصة في سنوات الشباب الأولى، عن الحوار مع أهلهم؛ لأنهم يعتقدون أن الآباء إما أنهم لا يهمهم أن يعرفوا مشكلاتهم الحقيقية بجدية، أو أنهم لا يستطيعون فهمها من الأساس،   أو أنهم - حتى إن فهموها - ليسوا على استعداد لتعديل مواقفهم لأنهم ليسوا   على دراية بالجيل الحالي، هذا الجيل الذي تغير كل شيء عنده، من فن وغناء   وموسيقى وملبس ومأكل...الخ.​وهكذا يلوذ البنون إلى "الضِّدِّية" (السباحة ضد تيار الأهل) بطريقة تؤلم الوالدين، ولكن دونما شعور منهم، وقد وصف شاب هذه الحالة بـ: *[ الاغتراب بينه وبين والديه ]*​*** فلماذا..؟ لماذا هذه "الضِّدية"؟ ولماذا حالة الاغتراب بين المراهق ووالديه؟
هذا السؤال إجابته تكمن في "*محورية الأنا*" التي يتميز بها المراهق؛ فالمراهق مدفوع - رغمًا عنه، وبحكم عوامل نفسية تعمل فيه في هذه المرحلة من نموه - إلى التركيز الشديد على ذاتيته الشخصية الناشئة التي تتحول إلى محور اهتمامه وتفكيره؛ حيث إنه يكتشف تمايزه وتفرده - وهو الذي كان بالأمس القريب جزءاً لا يتجزأ من بيئة عائلية في حالة اندماج معها - هذا من ناحية، ومن ناحية أخرى تطرأ عليه - دون وعي أو شعور منه – حالات من القلق والمزاجية وعدم الاستقرار و"أزمة هوية".. (إنه مخاض ذلك المولود الجديد الذي وصفناه من قبل في العنوان الرئيسي: بالمولود الثائر.)

فانسلاخ المراهق - الذي نراه بشكل تمرد - عن مواقف وثوابت ورغبات الأسرة، ما هو إلا وسيلته لتأكيد وإثبات تفرّده وتمايزه، وهذا يستلزم بالطبع معارضة سلطة الأهل - سواء كانت صادرة بصورة حازمة أم بصورة هادئة؛ وذلك لأنه يعتبر أي سلطة فوقية أو أي توجيه إنما هو استخفاف لا يُطاق بقدراته العقلية التي أصبحت موازية جوهريًّا لقدرات الراشد، واستهانة بالروح النقدية المتيقظة لديه، والتي تدفعه إلى تمحيص الأمور كافة؛ وفقًا لمقاييس المنطق عنده*إذن، هذا هو "المولود الثائر"؛ فما الحل؟‍*​إن معالجة مثل هذه الأوضاع لا يكون إلا بـ "*إحلال الحوار الحقيقي"*   على مستوى الواقع العملي وليس النظريات ولا التمنيات والأحلام أو بكلمة يا ريت كنا انتبهنا، أو الندم بأي شكل من أشكاله لأنه لن يفيدنا بشيء"، بدلاً من التنافر والصراع   والاغتراب المتبادل. وهنا لا بد من التنويه إلى أنه ليس المقصود بلفظ   "الحوار" *إزالة كافة أنواع الخلافات أو انسحاب الأهل** أمام رغبات الشباب (أو حتى الأطفال) ونزواته وتلبية كافة طلباته* مهما *كانت مستحيلة أو صعبة على الوالدين أو غير منطقية أو مكلفة جداً*، بل المطلوب من الأهل أن يكونوا *موجودين حاضرين*، بكل ما تحمله كلمة "موجودين وحاضرين" من معنى. 

فلا بد *من تفهم (أن نفهم جيداً جداً ونستوعب) وجهة نظر الأولاد*، فعلاً (على مستوى الواقع) لا شكلاً؛ بحيث يشعر الشاب أنه *مأخوذ على محمل* *الجد ومعترف به وبتفرده* – حتى لو لم يكن الأهل موافقين على كل آرائه ومواقفه – وأن له حق مشروع في أن يُصَرَّح بهذه الآراء، والأهم من ذلك أن يجد الشاب أو الشابة لدى الأهل آذانًا صاغية فعلاً وقلوباً متفتحة من الأعماق، لا مجرد مجاملة أو كأنه واجب على الوالدين. كما أنه ينبغي أن نفسح المجال لأن يشق الشاب طريقه بنفسه حتى لو أخطأ؛ فالأخطاء طريق للتعلم.
*أن "فن الحوار" مع الأبناء هوَّ "أبو الفنون التربوية"، وإليك أيتها الأم الفاضلة والأب الفاضل بعض جوانب هذا الفن:*​**** *لفن الحوار أساليبه وطرقه ووسائله، فمثلاً عليك (طبعاً الكلام هنا موجه للأب والأم على السواء) اختيار الوقت المناسب لبدء الحوار مع الشاب؛ بحيث تكونا – أنت وابنك أو بنتك – غير مشغولين، بل مكرّسين وقتكما للحوار عن موضوع معين·   وإذا تحدثتما جالسين؛ فلتكن جلستك معتدلة، لا فوقية (أنت واقف وهو جالس)،   ولا تحتية (أنت جالس وهو واقف)، بل جلسة صديقين متآلفين، وابتعد عن  التكلف  والتجمل، واحذر أو أحذري نبرة التوبيخ، والنَّهر، والتسفيه.. بل غلف الكلام بأسلوب من يُريد أن يصل إلى قلب قبل عقل من يحاوره· 

**** *ومن ممنوعات فن الحوار مع المراهق (طبعاً ليس المراهق وحده المختص بهذا الكلام حتى الأطفال أيضاً): التلويح باليد أو المقاطعة بتعليق،   بل يُترك المجال للولد أو المراهق أن يتحدث - بدون ماقطعة مهما ما كانت   الأهمية - إلى نهاية تعبيره عن نفسه، وعن ماذا يُريد أن يقول حتى لو رأيت أنا أن الكلام تافه ولا يستحق استكماله أو الاستماع إليه (واحذروا من التفتيش عن الأخطاء وسط كلامه والتعنيف والتوبيخ)،  مع أن هذا  الاعتقاد لو دار في ذهني *أصبحت جلستي معه شكل وادِّعاء وجلسة  ليس لها معنى  أو لزوم بل* ستُعقد المشكلة وتصنع فجوة عظيمة جداً بينه  وبيني، وسأفقد كل لغة حوار معهُ، وبخاصة لو تصيدت خطأ عنده وصنعت عليه مشكلة في تلك اللحظة لكي أهرب من الحوار، أو حتى تركتها لوقت لاحق أعنفه فيه أو أعاقبه عليها، أو أُعيره بها. *وأيضاً ممنوع منعاً باتاً عدم التركيز في الإصغاء لكل كلمة وتعبير يقوله...*

**** **وعلينا أن نحاول** بكل طاقتنا* الابتعاد عن الأسئلة التي تكون إجاباتها "بنعم" أو "لا"، أو الأسئلة غير الواضحة وغيرالمباشرة، ولنفسح له مجالاً للتعبير عن نفسه حسب ما يرى هو وحسب تعبيراته الشخصية؛ فمثلاً: لا تقول له: هل أعجبتك الرحلة؟ بل يكون السؤال: ما أكثر شيء استثارك أو لفت انتباهك خلال الرحلة؟.. 
فلا تستخدم أيها   الأب وأيتها الأم ألفاظًا قد تكون جارحة دون قصد منكم مثل: ["كان هذا   خطأ" أو "ألم أنبهك لهذا الأمر من قبل؟ مش ماما قلت كده أو بابا قال   كده...الخ]

وعليكم أن تعلموا أنه ليس بالضرورة الإجابة على كل تساؤلات أبنائكم فوراً، ولا مانع من الاتفاق على تأجيل الإجابة لحين تأكدكم من صحة ما ستقولنه.. [مع الأخذ في الاعتبار أنه لا بد من تحديد موعد محدد   للوقت المناسب (حسب مواعيد الأسرة) لتقديم الإجابة ولا تُترك الموضوعات   مفتوحة أو يتم نسيانها أو التغاضي عنها تحت أي حجة، وأهم من ذلك الوفاء بالموعد المحدد حتى لاتضيع مصداقيتك، واعلموا أن ابنائكم لا ينسوا على الإطلاق هذه المواقف، ممكن يتصنع أنه ناسي الميعاد أو الموضوع لكي لا يحرج أبويه أو يتأكد من اهتمامهم بموضوعه والرد عليه، لكنه لن ينسى أبد الدهر هذا الموقف قط، بل سيعتبر أن الاهتمام والجلسة والحديث كان مجرد شكل وصورة ليس لها واقع ولا معنى وبذلك تنجرح نفسيته وينكسر قلبه لأنه يشعر أن ليس لهُ أهمية حقيقية].

وفي النهاية الأذن الواعية، والقلب المتفهم، والصلاة المستمرة بصلاح الأبناء هم "العصا السحرية" التي ترشد المراهق إلى طريق الصواب.. 
**** عيشوا مع أولادكم ولو **قليلاً* *داخل عالمهم* لتستطيعوا أن تفهموهم وتستوعبوا مشاكلهم ومعاناتهم ورغباتهم، عيشوا معهم بمعنى الكلمة، حتى يسهل لكل واحد فيكم أن يحيا داخل عالم الآخر، غير منفصل أو بمعزل عنه. وهذا لن يفيد ابنكم وحده، بل سيفيدكم أيضاً؛ لأنكم - وبدون شعور منكم - ستتحولون إلى أب أو أم عاشوا خبرات السنين الطويلة، ومع ذلك شباب مُتعايشين مع العصر رغم تقدمكم في العُمر.

**** *طبعاً لا داعي   للتأكيد على أن الكلام ليس للأم فقط عليها أن تُخصص وقت وتكرسه لأولادها،   بل الكلام أيضاً للأب، فلا بُدَّ من تخصيص وقت معين، أضعف الإيمان مرتين   أسبوعياً للجلوس مع الأبناء (في أي مرحلة سنيه من حضانة إلى الرجولة) كلاً   على حده والتحدث معه في جميع الأمور، الخاصة بحسب كل ما قلناه سابقاً،   وأيضاً *لا غنى أبداً* عن جلسة عامة مرة في الأسبوع على الأقل مع جميع   الأبناء والأم معاً، وأيضاً حسب استطاعة ووقت الأب والأم الخروج واللعب  مع  الأولاد على الأقل ولو مرة في الشهر وهذا في منتهى الأهمية وليس له  بديل.*ملحـوظـــــــــــــــة هامة للغاية *​هذا الموضوع ليس موضوع مطروح للدراسة والمناقشة أو حتى للحكم أنه موضوع رائع، ولكن من الأهمية أن ندرك أننا لا بُدَّ من أن ندقق *في حياتنا ونفحصها جيداً ونواجه عيوبنا*  التربوية وذلك لكي نُقيم علاقة حقيقية مع أبنائنا على مستوى الحب الحقيقي،  لأننا لا نُربي أبنائنا مجرد تربية (مع إني اكره هذه الكلمة جداً)، بل *نُقيم علاقة مع أشخاص*   حقيقيين نحبهم لأنهم منا، أي ثمرة حب بين الأب والأم، لأننا لا نُربي  حيوان  أليف أو نعتني بنبته صغيرة نُزين بها منزلنا، بل نعتني بأبنائنا  الذين *نحبهم*، ولنا أن نسأل أنفسنا *لماذا أنجبنا أبنائنا*؟، *لأي غاية وما هوَّ هدفنا من وجودهم**؟*،  ولنجاوب على أنفسنا بأمانه، لأن أجابتنا ستحدد علاقتنا مع أبنائنا، لأننا  لم نأتي بأولاد لكي نتسلى بهم أو نلعب معهم أو نظهر للآخرين أو نثبت لأهلنا  أننا ناجحين قي تربية أبننا الأليف.

ولابُدَّ أن تدرك   عزيزي الأب وعزيزتي الأم أن هذا الموضوع ليس لسن معين، ولكن تم التركيز  هنا على  المراهقة لأنها هيَّ الأوضح شكلاً وهيَّ التي توضح ثمرة عمل الأهل  منذ  الصغر، فعلى قدر ما كان اهتمامكم وسلوككم مع أولادكم *من الصغر* سيثمر  عند سن  المراهقة وفي الكبر.   لأنه إن كان سلوككم وشخصيتكم ومعاملتكم مع أولادكم سليمة ستكون حياة   أبنائم سليمة على قدر كبير من الوعي والإدراك والقدرة على شق حياتهم بطريقة   سوية، وعلاقتهم معكم ستقوم على مستوى المحبة الكاملة.

وعلى قدر ما تكون معاملتكم وتوجيهاتكم سيئة، فالنتيجة أنكم حتماً ستخسرون أولادكم خسارة فادحة، ولن ينفع ندم أو شعور بالذنب. *فنحن دائماً الذين نحدد مستقبل أبنائنا*،   فهل سيصبحون  على مستوى أخلاقي رفيع، أو مستوى من الشخصية السوية، وهل   يستطيعوا أن يشقوا طريقهم في الحياة بإصرار على النجاح مهما كانت المعوقات   أم لا، وهل سينتصرون على روح اليأس أم ينهاروا ويخوروا في أنفسهم ويروا كل   الأشياء من حولهم ضداً لهم، حتى الله نفسه !!!*أن   مسؤوليتنا حقاً كبيرة وعظيمة وسنُحاسب أمام الديان الأعظم، فماذا صنعنا   لأبنائنا، ونحن المسئولين مسؤولية كاملة عن نظرة أبنائنا للمستقبل، فلنحذر   جداً جداً، وننتبه لأنفسنا لأن الموضوع جد خطير.*
​____________
 [FONT=&quot][1] أي فهم الأبناء أنفسهم
[/FONT]     [FONT=&quot][2]   نتحجج دائماً بأن الضرب له نتائج إيجابية أحياناً ولا ندري كيف نؤذي   أطفالنا نفسياً واجتماعياً بهذا لأننا قليلي الحيلة وليس لنا أي نوع من   أنواع الإدراك التربوي والحب السوي الذي مصدره الله بشخصه، وذلك لأن   علاقتنا أصلاً بالله ليست على المستوى اللائق والحب السليم. ولابد أن تعرف   عزيزي الأب وعزيزتي الأم أن الضرب شيمة الضعفاء وقليلي الحيلة، والضرب  يؤذي  مشاعر الطفل ويُزعزع ثقته في نفسه وبالأخص في والديه، ولكي نكون  منصفين  فأن الضرب له حدود ضيقة جداً جداً جداً، ولا بد أن يكون غرضه تصوير  العقاب  وليس للتألم أو التجريح أو الإهانة، ولابدَّ من أن ننتبه أن لا  نضرب  أطفالنا ونحن في حالة من الانفعال النفسي أو الضيق، حذاري من هذا  جداً....
[/FONT]     [FONT=&quot][3]   طبعاً فيه زيجات ناجحة جداً رغم فرق السن، ولكن المقصود هنا هوَّ اللجوء  للأكبر سناً كعوز نفسي كاحتياج لمن هوًّ أكبر  وأعقل ليقوده ويعفيه من المسؤولية  لأنه يحتاج من يحميه لأن أهله لم يعطوه  القدرة على الاستقلال وتحمل  المسئولية بسبب خوفهم المبالغ فيه، فهو  دائماً في احتياج لمن يرفع عنه  المسئولية لأنه يرى أهله فيه.
[/FONT]     [FONT=&quot][4]    هذا هوَّ تفسير عنف الأولاد مع والديهم، لأننا نشكو أحياناً من أبنائنا   في سن المراهقة، لأننا نجدهم أنهم في منتهى العنف تجاهنا وليس لديهم أي   حنان، وربما نجد أن الابن بالذات ممكن أن يتطاول بالضرب أو الشتيمة على   الأم أو الأب، أو عدم الاكتراث بمرضه أو تعبه، كما أنه يوجد ابناء يتمنون موت والديهم، وفي الواقع أحنا غالباً ما نكون نحن السبب بنسبة 99.9% [/FONT]​


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2012)

موضوع جميل جداااا
شكراااا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## aymonded (27 يناير 2012)

ويبارك حياتك يا أجمل اخ حلو، فقط صلي من أجلي لكي أستطيع أن أفيد الجميع
كن معافي باسم الرب في روح الوداعة آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (13 سبتمبر 2012)

ليتنا يا إخوتي أن نهتم بهذا الموضوع الخاص، لأنه مهم لكل أسره فعلاً، وذلك لكي نتجنب جميع المشاكل التي تحدث في أُسرنا جميعاً، كونوا معافين
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع فعلا غايه فى الاهميه--
 شكرا لك جدا جدا
 الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (13 سبتمبر 2012)

ويبارك حياتك يا اجمل أخت حلوة محبوبة الله والقديسين، النعمة معك
​


----------



## انت مهم (27 مارس 2015)

كتير راائع ومهم 
ربنا يباركك ويفرح حياااااااااتك


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2015)

موضوع راااااااااااااااااائع 
ومهم جدا 
اتمنى الكل يقراه
شكرااااااااااااا ايمن على موضعيك المميزه
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله​


----------



## aymonded (28 مارس 2015)

ربنا يخليكم، واتمني يكون الموضوع فعلاً 
ضوء إرشادي فعال في بناء كل أُسرة
​


----------



## اني بل (28 مارس 2015)

هو موضوع فعلا مهم كيفية التعامل مع الولاد لنه اذا ماعرفنا نتبع التعامل الصح رح يضيعوا من بين ايدينا 
مواضيعك هادفة 
ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## aymonded (28 مارس 2015)

ويبارك حياتك يا رب
ويعطينا كلنا حكمة في كل أمور حياتنا آمين
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 مارس 2015)

بجد هو موضوع رائع ومهم جدا خصوصا
 انا عندى ابنى فى تالته اعدادى وبنتى اولى اعدادى 
وهحاول استفاد منه لكن موعدكش طبعا 
الدنيا بقيت صعبه ودى مش مبرارات صدقنى
 ده اللى بشوفه اسيب ابنى او بنتى 
يعمل اللى هو عايزه واقوله انت حر 
انا واثقه فى تربيتى ده شئ 
لكن حاليا الاولاد بقيوا صعبين اوى 
افلام مش كويسه على الموبيلات 
كلام مش كويس بيتكلموه مع بعض 
بلطجه كل واحد عايز يثبت انه راجل 
ودى الحاجات بتصدر من اولاد الكنيسه 
انا متكلمتش عن بره الكنيسه 
السؤال بقى اسيبهم ازاى وانا عارفه انها غابه اكون مطمنه ازاى وممكن ابنى يرجع لى واحد تانى خالص غير اللى انا ربيته 
والمعشرات الرديئه تفسد الاخلاق الجيده


----------



## aymonded (28 مارس 2015)

مهو لو فيه لغة حوار مستمرة وصداقة بينك وبينهم مع اجتماع أسري في جو الصلاة وقراءة كلمة الله وحديث اثناء العشاء، كل حاجة هاتبقى تمام ومش تقلقي عليهم خالص...​


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 مارس 2015)

صدقنى وبأمانه فيه بدرجه كبيره جدا 
لكن الخوف والقلق مش قادره امنعه
مهما كانت ثقتى فى تربيتى 
وبالرغم لهم مواقف حلوه كتير 
لكن برضه بخاف وبقلق عليهم من تعاملاتهم بره مع اى حد
انا عارفه انى لازم هيجى يوم و يتعاملوا 
مع ناس كتير وممكن اكون مش معاهم يعنى فى الكليه مثلا وكده 
لكن بقول ساعتها هيكون قدرو يفرقوا بين الكويس والوحش 


ويمكن اكون عايزه اتعالج :thnk0001:
ميرسى ليك استاذ ايمن


----------



## aymonded (29 مارس 2015)

هو فيه مشكلة لازم تخلي بالك منها كويس جداً، قبل الكلية لازم يكون هناك مساحة من التعامل مع الناس، لأنك لو تركتي الموضوع للكلية فقط، ممكن يحصل مشاكل كتير لأنهم مش هايعرفوا يميزوا بين الحلو والوحش لأنك انتِ فقط المتحكمة في الموضوع ولم تتركي لهم المجال لكي يميزوا لأن دورك إرشادي فقط، وكثرة الخوف والمبالغة فيه يخلق شخصيات ضعيفة للغاية لا تقدر على مواجهة المجتمع ولا حل مشاكلها بنفسها على الإطلاق...

ومن المهم يكون هناك تركيز يومي كأسرة مع الإنجيل والصلاة، ده مهم للغاية، فتعليم الأبناء عند بداية كل شيء الصلاة حتى قبل لقاء الناس أو التعرف على أي شخصية وحتى بعدها لكي يتدخل الله في كل الأمور الصغيرة والكبيرة مع القراءة الدائمة لكلمة الله، ولكي من خلال كلمة الله يتملئ الكل حكمة، ولازم يكون لكي ثقه في الله لأن هو الذي يحفظهم ويباركهم، فلا تقلقلي طالما سلمتي أمورهم لله وهو قادر أن يحفظهم من كل شبه شر يا رب دائماً آمين​


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 مارس 2015)

انا بحاول على اد ما اقدر احصنهم بالمسيح
 من خلال الصلاه والحضور بأنتظام فى القداسات
وربنا يعطينا حكمه والتسليم الكامل لمشيئته فى حياتنا
سلمنا فصرنا نحمل 
ميرسى كتير لتعبك استاذ ايمن ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 مارس 2015)

موضوع يهم كل اسرة عن كيفة التعامل مع الشباب
وخاصة فى فترة المراهقة ولكن للاسف الثقافة معدومة نهائيا
ونتعامل مع اولادنا بمورثات متخلفة
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (30 مارس 2015)

وهبنا الله كلنا أن نكون قدوة حسنة لأولادنا
ونعرف كيف نتعامل معهم بالمحبة الحقيقية
وبإرشاد وتوجيه سليم وصحيح آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (16 ديسمبر 2015)

*للرفــــــــــــــــــــــــع
*​


----------



## philanthropist (27 ديسمبر 2015)

*الموضوع طويل جدا بس شكله موضوع متميز جدا جارى القراءة*


----------



## aymonded (27 ديسمبر 2015)

philanthropist قال:


> *الموضوع طويل جدا بس شكله موضوع متميز جدا جارى القراءة*



*حقيقي انا باعتذر عن طول الموضوع
مع اني اختصرته برضو على قدر طاقتي
واتمنى انه يكون مفيد للجميع *
*النعمة معك*​


----------

